# Carpet



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I am looking to replace the carpet in 3 rooms, any suggestions on who to contact?


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

I know KLB1 had some he was trying to give away on here at one point. It was brand new, just left over from his install.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

ME! Thats what I do! Along with wood, laminate, vinyl, vct, and tile! PM me if your interested and I will give you a salesman's number who will come to you. We install for him all the time and he can cut you some slack since I'll be referring you. Does a lot in the gulf breeze and beach area..



Matt


----------

